# Taking Cash



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm planning to move to germany in june 2017. 

I'd like to know how many USD / EURO's can i carry in cash when i land in germany. 

I will be moving to Germany as an EU Citizen for job hunting with my family 

appreciate your kind response.


----------



## alex2605 (Jun 25, 2016)

You may carry as much as you want. But you have to tell the customs office if it is 10.000 euro or more. Better carry not too much. The exchange rates are bad. It saves a lot if you open a bank account in Germany and transfer by using TransferWise or similar services. 

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## alex2605 (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh, and good luck with the job hunt 

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------

